# Sunday ribeyes



## jswordy (Dec 12, 2021)

Presentation is everything. Mmm... Sunday ribeyes off the grill make the week worth living through. And if you think a made a wine faux pas, it's white muscadine so it wouldn't matter to ya.


----------



## winemaker81 (Dec 12, 2021)

Anyone who doesn't like the wine you're drinking with that steak doesn't have to drink it!


----------



## jswordy (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you, Bryan @winemaker81, well said.  They were delicious. I cut these myself off a standing rib roast bought on deep sale. Absolutely tender. I have some I cut 1-1/2" thick, and those ought to be even better. I'd never bought the more primal cut before, just bought "whole ribeye" and had it cut into steaks. Paid $6.79 a pound for the standing rib roast to make ribeyes and got the pre-separated beef ribs with it, to boot. Around here, that's a smokin' hot deal. The steaks I cut more than doubled in their per-pound price as soon as I sliced them off. Makes me hungry just typing this.


----------



## Khristyjeff (Dec 14, 2021)

Definitely sounds like a great price. Don't you raise cattle to butcher as well or am I not remembering correctly? Those look delicious. I think I'll have to pull some from the freezer once our other son gets done with finals. Now I kind of wish I would have asked the Meat Processor to cut some of the steaks thicker than 3/4", but they were so stressed with all the business I didn't want to risk making them mad.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 24, 2021)

Khristyjeff said:


> Definitely sounds like a great price. Don't you raise cattle to butcher as well or am I not remembering correctly? Those look delicious. I think I'll have to pull some from the freezer once our other son gets done with finals. Now I kind of wish I would have asked the Meat Processor to cut some of the steaks thicker than 3/4", but they were so stressed with all the business I didn't want to risk making them mad.



I am a cow/calf operation. The calves are sold to go to feedlots. (And it is harder and costlier than it may appear to finish cattle at home to the correct flavor profile favored by American consumers.) I cut these steaks myself. I have them from 1 inch to 1-1/2 inches. *Publix has the standing rib roasts on sale ending TODAY at $6.79 a pound.* As soon as I carve a ribeye off one, the price rises to $13.99 a pound for that steak. So yeah, it is a great deal.


----------

